
Ask HN: Do you search for podcasts episodes based on a topic? - mlejva
I wonder whether there are more people like me that want to listen to different podcast episodes based on the topic?<p>I often don&#x27;t care so much whether is it a podcast show I listen to if it&#x27;s a topic I&#x27;m interested in. For example, I&#x27;d like to listen to different episodes on the topic of &quot;Audio Startups&quot;.<p>My problem is that currently, I don&#x27;t think there&#x27;s a way how to achieve this. Do you have any tips?
======
Hernanpm
Hi I sort of do the same, when I read a book I usually look for podcast
interviews or book reviews about the book, and as a software engineer when I
want to pick up a technology to learn before start following tutorials I look
for podcast about the particular technology this is great because people is
forced to describe the technology(framework/library/utility) in speaking
words.

